# Pigeon photos in NYC



## elliek1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thought people here would appreciate this--wonderful photos and observations of people and pigeons in the city:

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articl..._12_2018)&mc_cid=4b0f315c18&mc_eid=99c2ad783a


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice article


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Really enjoyed the article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

Fantastic article.
Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great article. Loved it. Thank you!


----------



## iwori (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much, great models


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice article and pictures.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

